
The volatile era that gave rise to Jane Austen and Lord Byron - ohaikbai
https://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/books/the-wildest-decade-in-britains-history-it-doesnt-involve-the-beatles/2019/05/29/bb361246-818f-11e9-933d-7501070ee669_story.html
======
acqq
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20062441](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20062441)

